# Gebäudeautomatisierung mit S7??



## Andi_W (18 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe  eine Gebäudeautomatiserung von einem Bürogebäude vor Mir. (sieh Bild). Warm und kaltwasseraufbereitung über 2 Kaltwassersätze mit Wäremrückgewinnung 2 Luftaufbereitungaanlagen auf dem Dach und dann eben die ganzen Büroräume. Alles soll über einen PC visualisiert werden können.

Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ist die HW Plattform, würde gerne ne S7 nehmen, ich denke die benötigten Funktionen sind alle da (ganz sicher sogar). ABER: 


Ist eine S7 die richtige HW Plattform für solche Anwendungen?
Ist diese nicht verhältnismässig teuer gegebüber etwas anderem, in dieser branche üblichem Regelungsssystem?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einer S7 und Gebäudeautomatisierung und kann sagen ob dies die geeignete Plattform ist oder was wäre denn das übliche?
Danke!

grüsse
andi


----------



## talentfrei (18 März 2009)

Hallo,

S7 Komponenten kannst natürlich nehmen, sind aber wie du schon angemerkt hast etwas in der gehobeneren Preisklasse.
Wenn du trotzdem mit S7 arbeiten willst kann man noch VIPA einsetzten, hatte ich schon mal, ist auch ziemlich identisch mitm Handling, und zu Siemens kompatibel.
B&R wird auch gern eingesetzt.
Kollegen setzten da meist Wago oder Phönix ein wenn kein Hersteller vorgeschrieben ist. Bei denen hab ich aber selber kein Backroundwissen.
So nun hast die Qual der Wahl! 

Gruß talentfrei


----------



## Jan (18 März 2009)

Hallo,

das ähnelt gewissen teilen von den Schwimmbädern, die wir programmieren. 
Wir verwenden S7 300 manchmal auch S7 400, kommt auf den Umfang an.
Für die externe Peripherie verwenden wir entweder Siemens oder WAGO.
Wenn man erstmal die Macken von WAGO kennt, ist das gar nicht so übel.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kieler (18 März 2009)

Die Frage ist ja auch, wo Deine persönlichen stärken liegen. Wenn Du Step7 im Schlaf beherrschst und musst nur eine Anlage erstellen, ist es sicherlich "kostengünstiger" bei Step7 zu bleiben. Falls Das nicht Zutrifft, würde ich mir die WAGO Kontroller genauer ansehen. Die Frage ist auch, wie eine spätere Überwachung der Anlage aussehen soll. Die WAGO's haben schon mal immer Ethernet an Bord. Du kannst also übers Netz darauf zugreifen. Auf den Kontroller kann eine kleine WEB Oberfläche hinterlegt werden. Hier können dann übers Netzwerk Temperaturen beobachtet werden, ohne das gleich ein PC notwendig ist.


----------



## Andi_W (18 März 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

zur Visulaisierung, da würde ich schon gerne das Analgendiagramm mit allen Aktoren und sensoren anzeigen, eine umfangreiche Bedieneroberfläche wie Bild zeigt., und natürlich Trendkurven etc. wie bei einem Gebäudeleitsystem so in der Art...

Es handelt sich hier um ein 10 Stöckiges Bürogebäude KALTWASSERSÄTZE im Bereich von 500 KW , 2 Luftaufbereitungsanlagen von Robatherm etc. undeben die komplette Überwachung des Gebäudes mit allen Temperaturen usw. über ne Visu.

Könnte man also die WAGO als dezentrasle peripheriee ähnlich ET200S einsetzen? aber trotzdem den Zentralrechner mit einer S7 aussatten?

oder sollte ich da auf ein ganz anderes System speziell für Gebäudeautomatiiserung? wie von siemens buliding technologies?


----------



## Jan (18 März 2009)

Ich würde eine S7 300 (z.B. CPU 315) nehmen und WAGO IO-Baugruppen (Profibus) für die externe Peripherie. Ob evt. eine Lösung mit Ethernet statt Profibus sinnvoller ist (Ethernet evt. im Bürogebäude vorhanden) wäre sicher interessant mal zu prüfen.


----------



## mknoellner (19 März 2009)

hast du dir schon einmal die produkte von BECKHOFF angesehen.
preise kenne ich da nicht, aber die bieten auch eine ganze spezialisierte produktpalette an.


----------



## thomass5 (19 März 2009)

> Jan 	 Ich würde eine S7 300 (z.B. CPU 315) nehmen und WAGO IO-Baugruppen (Profibus) für die externe Peripherie. Ob evt. eine Lösung mit Ethernet statt Profibus sinnvoller ist (Ethernet evt. im Bürogebäude vorhanden) wäre sicher interessant mal zu prüfen.


Ich würd das Steuerungssystem nicht an das Vorhandene Netz hängen um den Betrieb sicher zu gestalten. An dem vorhandenen Netz kann JEDER spielen.
Thomas


----------



## Jan (20 März 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich würd das Steuerungssystem nicht an das Vorhandene Netz hängen um den Betrieb sicher zu gestalten. An dem vorhandenen Netz kann JEDER spielen.
> Thomas


 
Das ist ein gutes Argument. Es sei denn auf das Netzwerk haben nur wenige Ausgewählte Zugriff. Bei einem Kunden von uns, hängen die meisten Steuerungen am Netzwerk (wegen der Fernwartung).
Natürlich ist ein eigenes Netzwerk (ob Ethernet, oder Profibus) von der Betriebssicherheit her gesehen sicherer.


----------

